# Jon Sudano



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 8, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/jsudano






 

Facebook
Youtube
Instagram
Society6 Store
Vice Article
https://society6.com/jonsudano
@yawning sneasel told me to put a thread on this man up in lolcows. But this man isn't a lolcow, he's an internet legend. Anything that you can make fun of him for, he's in on the joke. He's self-aware.

This is Jon Sudano, a morbidly overweight neckbeard who has achieved youtube views in the 100s of thousands and status as King of Memes online for all eternity for his "song covers" where he sings the lyrics to Smash Mouth's hit song "All Star" to the tune of the song in the title.

There are memes of him, he sells his own merchandise, no doubt he's pretty much an internet celebrity for his goofy, amusing content. 

Below are some videos





(Vordrak's favorite)





(Adele)





(Blink-182)





(Papa Roach)





(Third-Eye Blind)





("Anyway, here's wonderwall... SOMEBODY ONCE TOLD ME")





(Get out of my YMCA)

Conclusion:
Let's become the official fanclub of this man.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 8, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> View attachment 202711
> View attachment 202712
> 
> View attachment 202713
> ...


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Apr 8, 2017)

He is amazing.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 8, 2017)

Sailor_Jupiter said:


> He is amazing.


----------



## drain (Apr 8, 2017)

self aware jokes are the best
I like people who can laugh at themselves


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Apr 8, 2017)

Not gonna lie, the Evanescence video did make me guffaw.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 8, 2017)

Forgive me OP for I have sinned.

I saw a couple of his cover videos and I thought the Evanescence video was funnier, but I thought it was just silly and didn't look further into him, not knowing there was more to him than meets the eye.

Let me submit this before I begin my penance.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Apr 9, 2017)

Sweet baby Raptor Jesus, the smashception has come full circle:


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 28, 2017)

hood LOLCOW said:


>



Somebody once told me the AUGH was gonna YEAH me


----------

